# Financial Investment Adviser (222311)



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello,

Can somebody please explain me the education, IELTS and work experience requirement for Financial Investment Adviser? According to the CSOL list on immi, the assessing body is Vetassess. I have tried and looked there but it's slightly confusing. I have gone through some timelines on google docs (MS Excel format) where people have applied to state sponsorship as a Financial Investment Adviser with zero years experience. In fact, in two of those timeline documents, on an average, 8 out of 10 seeking immigrants were without any experience. 

I'll really appreciate if someone can clear this issue for me.

Thank You.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

FIA - 190 NSW

Work exp - 3 years minimum
IELTS - 6.5 NSW
Qualification - In finance (eq - B.com) 
Assessing body - Vetassess

Documents required -
Reference Letter from office colleague or some senior (with job duties on company letter head)
Bank statements (all) - Pay slips (all) - Tax documents (all) - passport with spouse name on it - Appointment letter (All) - birth cerf - Qualification cerf (all)

And the most imp 

Points required - 60 points


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

baba18 said:


> FIA - 190 NSW
> 
> Work exp - 3 years minimum
> IELTS - 6.5 NSW
> ...




Myself a Plant Engineer i have applied for EA for my assesment(about to receive results ina week)...if everthing is ok i will be coming upto 55 points with my (Age 30,Exp 10,Degree 15) .i am still falling short of 5 points..for which intially i tought of going for state nomination..now its in closed stage..in all state(which is due to i got only 6 in ielts)..now i am palnning to claim partner points so that i can go directly in 189....please advice me on this.


My Occupation code is 233513..(Plant or production engineer)

My Spouse code (which i am plannig is )222311(Financial Investment Adivser)..



Kindly suggest me ...whether his assesment will help me..in going troug 189....

Subha


----------



## cyics (Feb 22, 2014)

*Financial Investment Adviser*



baba18 said:


> FIA - 190 NSW
> 
> Work exp - 3 years minimum
> IELTS - 6.5 NSW
> ...


Hi, I am from India. I have completed B.Com 2010 (regular) and M.Com 2012 (External). One of the agents is telling me to apply for subclass 189 with showing 4 years experience as a Financial Investment Adviser after completing the B Com and not showing M Com. Is it preferable? Do I have any chance by showing the experience with Cash Salary paid without showing IT returns? The assessing authority as we know is VETASSESS. Do they visit the site or how they verify all these?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

cyics said:


> Hi, I am from India. I have completed B.Com 2010 (regular) and M.Com 2012 (External). One of the agents is telling me to apply for subclass 189 with showing 4 years experience as a Financial Investment Adviser after completing the B Com and not showing M Com. Is it preferable? Do I have any chance by showing the experience with Cash Salary paid without showing IT returns? The assessing authority as we know is VETASSESS. Do they visit the site or how they verify all these?


For 189 Visa your occupation needs to be on SOL list. Unfortunately, FIA is not on that list and hence you will not be qualified for 189 Visa.

If your agent has guided you to 189 visa on FIA then your agent is ill-informed. I suggest you seek other agent who is well verse in the matter. Possibly a MARA qualified agent.

Manan


----------



## hardev (Aug 25, 2014)

ashftc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody please explain me the education, IELTS and work experience requirement for Financial Investment Adviser? According to the CSOL list on immi, the assessing body is Vetassess. I have tried and looked there but it's slightly confusing. I have gone through some timelines on google docs (MS Excel format) where people have applied to state sponsorship as a Financial Investment Adviser with zero years experience. In fact, in two of those timeline documents, on an average, 8 out of 10 seeking immigrants were without any experience.
> 
> ...


Answer: 

FIA- Code 222311. As of now the code is available in CSOL List but no state is open. The body is vetassess. Points are based on age, education, work experience and Ielts score.

1) Age: If your age is below 32 you shall get full 30 points or else 25 points.
2) Education: Graduate in related filed with earn you another 15 points.
3) Relevant Work Experience of 8 + Years if approved by Vetassess will earn you further 15 points. If Between 5-8 Years, 10 points and less than 5 Years will earn you 5 Points.
4) IELTS: 7 Band in each will earn you 10 points.

TAT Vetassess: Generally 3- 5 months.

Note: Without Relevant experience it is not possible to apply for subclass 190.


----------



## gupta2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Manan

I need some info regarding Financial Investment Adviser Application? Can I have your number?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

gupta2014 said:


> Hi Manan
> 
> I need some info regarding Financial Investment Adviser Application? Can I have your number?


Hi,

You can post your question here or private message me with your question. I'd be happy to help. Let me know.

Manan


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Gupta,
FIA application is very simple, you just prepare the reference letters and others docs, rest is explained on the website. I would recommend do not take any agents help, they are of no help. instead look help from the forum you will get everything.

All the very best !!!


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

But according to new rule, one year will get deduct from you experience.. so keep this point in mind...


----------



## Fawad81 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Fawad*



geets said:


> Hi Gupta,
> FIA application is very simple, you just prepare the reference letters and others docs, rest is explained on the website. I would recommend do not take any agents help, they are of no help. instead look help from the forum you will get everything.
> 
> All the very best !!!


can i Please PM you and will you Please help me out..I shall be thankful


----------



## hit4mail (May 31, 2015)

*ANZSCO :222311 Jul 2015*

ANZSCO :222311, VETASSESS Rcvd : 01.05.15; Outcome: +VE IELTS:- 7+ in all bands; NSW SN waiting for new list i Jul 2015 

Invite Pending; Visa application: pending. PCC: pending.Medical: pending UAE PCC- Pending.... Grant- waiting...


----------



## vipulg1980 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi..this is vipul....
EOI filed for FIA -222311 on 30th June 15 for NSW with 75 points (70 self plus 5 state) ....
What are the chances....?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

vipulg1980 said:


> Hi..this is vipul....
> EOI filed for FIA -222311 on 30th June 15 for NSW with 75 points (70 self plus 5 state) ....
> What are the chances....?


The occupation is not open for NSW yet and NSW hasn't refreshed their list either yet. But if it opens up you should have good chances with those points.

If you have 80 points you can try SA where it' open but you can only apply if you have 80 pts.

Manan


----------



## vipulg1980 (Jul 17, 2015)

Manan_20 said:


> The occupation is not open for NSW yet and NSW hasn't refreshed their list either yet. But if it opens up you should have good chances with those points.
> 
> If you have 80 points you can try SA where it' open but you can only apply if you have 80 pts.
> 
> Manan


Thanks ..... hoping for the best


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

vipulg1980 said:


> Thanks ..... hoping for the best


Good Luck


----------



## Fawad81 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello Dear members..i have asked couple of Members here to help out professionally but so far nobody have approached ...I will really appreciate if someone with Positive assessment as Financial advisor get intouch with me..Please help me out i really need your help ..Thanks


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Fawad81 said:


> Hello Dear members..i have asked couple of Members here to help out professionally but so far nobody have approached ...I will really appreciate if someone with Positive assessment as Financial advisor get intouch with me..Please help me out i really need your help ..Thanks


What help do you need? 

Ask


----------



## Fawad81 (Nov 27, 2014)

*thanks*



Manan_20 said:


> What help do you need?
> 
> Ask


 I will appreciate if you respond through PM Please permit

Thanks


----------



## Fawad81 (Nov 27, 2014)

or manan is it possible to interact through whatsapp


----------



## Fawad81 (Nov 27, 2014)

ok i think you got busy with something...I ll await your reply 
Regards


----------



## Chingy693 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello

I am looking to get my skills assessed for a Financial Investment Advisor. Whilst I have the right qualifications, I am not sure if my employment will be assessed as relevant. 

Has anybody received a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS for Financial Investment Adviser (222311) and if so what was your occupation? 

I'd really appreciate someones input from the same profession.

Many thanks


----------



## vipulg1980 (Jul 17, 2015)

Does anyone has any update for Financial Investment advisor job code invitation from NSW.....Have filed for invitation on 30th June 15 but no luck so far....if someone has any other status Pls helo. ...


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

vipulg1980 said:


> Does anyone has any update for Financial Investment advisor job code invitation from NSW.....Have filed for invitation on 30th June 15 but no luck so far....if someone has any other status Pls helo. ...


Hi, NSW does not have FIA on their current list. Only south Australia had it on their supplementary list, but now I heard you need 85 points to be able to apply to south Australia.


----------



## Krunnal (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi, As per current situation, there are no states open for sponsorship for Financial Investment Adviser.

Just wanted to understand how often do these states open-up to grant sponsorship and is there a criteria or process they follow for granting Visas to applicants

Thanks
Krunnal


----------



## tinaahluwalia (Sep 22, 2016)

*Requirements for Financial Investment Advisor*

Please let me know the exact requirements for Financial Investment Manager or Advisor. I am an MBA Marketing, but selling investment products. Am I eligible?


----------



## tinaahluwalia (Sep 22, 2016)

*Financial Investment Advisor*

Can I please talk to someone about this profession. It is so confusing and all agents are guiding differently.




geets said:


> Hi Gupta,
> FIA application is very simple, you just prepare the reference letters and others docs, rest is explained on the website. I would recommend do not take any agents help, they are of no help. instead look help from the forum you will get everything.
> 
> All the very best !!!


----------



## tinaahluwalia (Sep 22, 2016)

Please send me the number of someone with whom I can discuss and get correct guidance


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

*Fia - 222311*



tinaahluwalia said:


> Please send me the number of someone with whom I can discuss and get correct guidance


Hi Tina

Did you apply for Financial Investment Adviser role?
I am MBA Finance from India and B.Tech as undergraduate. Can I apply for FIA I have experience working with BIG 4 firms.


----------



## rajsunda (Aug 3, 2016)

Any one waiting for vetassess assessment result for 222311


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

*Fia 222311*



rajsunda said:


> Any one waiting for vetassess assessment result for 222311


Hi 

I am planning to go for VETASSESS for FIA 222311. Can you let me know the roles and responsibilities for that.


----------



## olive2017 (Apr 8, 2017)

ashftc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody please explain me the education, IELTS and work experience requirement for Financial Investment Adviser? According to the CSOL list on immi, the assessing body is Vetassess. I have tried and looked there but it's slightly confusing. I have gone through some timelines on google docs (MS Excel format) where people have applied to state sponsorship as a Financial Investment Adviser with zero years experience. In fact, in two of those timeline documents, on an average, 8 out of 10 seeking immigrants were without any experience.
> 
> ...


Apply to Vetassess, with atleast a minimum of 3 years work experience to make it worthwhile for your Immigration visa application.


----------



## tgood (Aug 25, 2016)

*Skill assessment + PTE*

Dear all,

I am proposing for applying under the GSM to Australia. I work for a MNC bank in India and my profile fits under the Financial Investment Advisor. 

I am born in Sep-78 and would be completing 39 years of my age. I have also gave a PTE exam and scored overall 90 (84 in Speaking and 90 each in Reading, Writing & Listening). People I know have advised me to apply for South Australia (Adelaide) under 190 for the Financial Investment Advisor. My profile stacks up as follows:-

Age: 33-39 25 points
English PTE: 20 points
Qualification (B.Com, MBA) 15 points
Relevant Experience (12 of total 16 years) 10 points
State Nomination (SA) 05 points
Total 75 points

Is my self-assessment correct? Also, whats the rule on age. I move to next bracket on turning 39 or completing 39 as I complete 39 years of age this Sep (born in 78). Grateful for views guidance on this from experts present here


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

tgood said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am proposing for applying under the GSM to Australia. I work for a MNC bank in India and my profile fits under the Financial Investment Advisor.
> 
> ...


Hi tgood

Your assessment is correct as for financial investment advisor because otherwise your category was fit into financial institution branch manager now that occupation is closed go ahead with financial investment advisor. about age i think you have to check border.gov.au website as points will decrease upon specific age bracket. i think you need 80 points for state sponsorship as this occupation is in supplementary list.

Regards
Harmeet


----------



## tgood (Aug 25, 2016)

harmeet_gr said:


> Hi tgood
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, I think if I get 15 for my relevant work experience (last 12 years out of total 16 years) then I get 80 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

yes you can get 15 for experience what about your vettasses have you filed or waiting


----------



## tgood (Aug 25, 2016)

harmeet_gr said:


> yes you can get 15 for experience what about your vettasses have you filed or waiting




Not yet, my agent is saying that Vetassess has been closed for a while and are also refunding application monies of previous submissions as they were preparing for the recent changes in the visa rules by Australia- how correct is that? do you have any idea? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhav45 (Jun 7, 2017)

Which visa can one apply for in case of a positive response from vetasses since no state is open for this occupation under 190

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## S Kumar (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi Guys, any idea when NSW is going to open for state sponsorship. Or if 222311 job code is already opened in any other State

Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## S Kumar (Dec 29, 2016)

bhav45 said:


> Which visa can one apply for in case of a positive response from vetasses since no state is open for this occupation under 190
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


Hi, states will open gradually in July month

Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## S Kumar (Dec 29, 2016)

ronitsango said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to go for VETASSESS for FIA 222311. Can you let me know the roles and responsibilities for that.


Guys let's make a WhatsApp group of 222311 so that all of us can help each other

Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgood (Aug 25, 2016)

i agree - lets make a WhatsApp group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhav45 (Jun 7, 2017)

tgood said:


> i agree - lets make a WhatsApp group
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has anybody made One?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## tgood (Aug 25, 2016)

no lets make one - can we share our numbers here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tgood said:


> no lets make one - can we share our numbers here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only through PM

You cannot post any personal information on the main forum pages

Cheers


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi,
I am looking for visa subclass 190/489 for anzsco 222311(supplement skill, condition of high score 80)
My points:
Age 25 points
Qualification BE and MBA marketing15
Work exp 15
8 yrs as Relationship Officer at Banking
(Done work of Financial advisory to clients and banking)
PTE 20 
State Nomi 5
Total 80- visa 190
Total 85 - visa 489

Queries:
1. Can I get positive assessment from vetassess for qualification and wrk exp to get full 15 points? Does vetassess deduct any work exp?
2. What r my chances for invite and when for 190/489? How much is waiting period?

Pl guide


----------



## tgood (Aug 25, 2016)

so has anyone got any positive assessment from Vetassess in 2017 for FIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgood (Aug 25, 2016)

rahulddam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for visa subclass 190/489 for anzsco 222311(supplement skill, condition of high score 80)
> 
> ...




I believe you need 10+years to get full 15 points for work experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

tgood said:


> I believe you need 10+years to get full 15 points for work experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure?
Can anybody else help to clarify?


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

anzco code 222311 Financial Investment Advisor
My details:
BE Electronics
MBA Marketing
Relevant work experience in skill mentioned 8 yrs

Will VET deduct my work ex or give full 8 yrs in outcome?


----------



## S2NRI (Sep 7, 2017)

ANZSCO ‘Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations’ enlists certain criteria for the skilled immigrants while making an application:-

ANZSCO Skill Level 1
Bachelor degree or Higher education
5 years of relevant experience at an organization of repute
A formal on-the-job training as addition to relevant skills
The skilled immigration program can be assessed with 3 of the visa progams in the form of:-

Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187)
Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)
Standard Business Sponsorship (subclass 457)


----------



## bhav45 (Jun 7, 2017)

In order to score 20pts for English, do we need to score 8+ each parameter in IELTS or average 8?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## bhav45 (Jun 7, 2017)

tgood said:


> so has anyone got any positive assessment from Vetassess in 2017 for FIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hv. 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## tgood (Aug 25, 2016)

hello - any new positive assessments for FIA..its seems after almost 5 months of filing - i have one query


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

